# Imperial Iranian Armed Forces (Shah Era)



## GHOST RIDER

*Flag of Imperial Iran*






*Imperial Iranian Airforce (IIAF)*






*Imperial Iranian Navy (IIN)*






*Imperial Iranian Ground Force*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Start with Airforce*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mitth

GHOST RIDER said:


>


Nice and good..........thank you


----------



## cyphercide

The F-14 Tomcat is probably the most photogenic bird ever built! Great pictures.


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

*IIAF F-16 Drawing*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Patches and Insignias*

*Cap Insignias*

*IIAF Fisrt cap Arm*







*IIAF cap badge in 1949-Cloth*






*IIAF cap badge in 1949-Bronze*






*IIAF Officers cap insignia*






*IIAF Generals cap insignia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Breast Pins and Badges*

*IIAF Pilots Wings*
















*IIAF Wings*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IIAF WWII pilots wings*





*Electronic-RadarOperator wings*





*Navigator Wings*





*Acro-jet Golden Crown Arm*





*IIAF Air Training Center breast badge*





*F-14 breast cloth patch*





*F-14 Iran Air Industry breast patch*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

cyphercide said:


> The F-14 Tomcat is probably the most photogenic bird ever built! Great pictures.



Indeed it is my friend.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IIAF Air Training Center*





*Lockheed crew team in IIAF-Tehran*





*IIAF-Transporter patch*






*IIAF Shoulder patch
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*1th Tactical Brigade, Mehrabad*





*Lockheed crew team in IIAF-Tehran*





*pilots cloth pocket badge*





*IIAF Air-Academy patch*





*F-14 breast patch*





*C-130 breast patch*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

Imperial Iranian Cadets in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Air Force Bases*





*1st Tactical Air Base , Tehran ( Mehrabad ) *
*11Th. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-4E
12Th. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-4E
13Th. Combat Instructor School (CIS) F-4E
11Th. Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron RF-4E + RF-5 + RT-33
11Th. Tactical Transport Squadron (T.T.SQ.) C-130
12Th. Tactical Transport Squadron (T.T.SQ.) C-130
707 Squadron B-707 Tanker / Transport
747 Squadron B-747 Tanker / Transport
F-27 Squadron F-27 Friendship Transport ( was in Doshan Tappeh)
11Th. Search and Rescue Squadron
Support Squadron F-33 & L-20

2nd Tactical Air Base , Tabriz 

21st. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-5E
22nd. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-5E
23rd. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-5E
21st. Counter Insurgency Squadron O&#8211;2A
21Th. Search and Rescue Squadron
Support Squadron F-33


3rd Tactical Air Base, Hamadan(Shahrokhi)

31st. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-4E
32nd. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-4E
33rd. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-4E
34Th. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-4E
31Th. Search and Rescue Squadron
Support Squadron F-33


4th Tactical Air Base, Dezfull (Vahdati) 

41st. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-5E
42nd. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-5E
43rd. Tactical Fighter Training Squadron (T.F.T.SQ.) F-5E
41Th. Search and Rescue Squadron
Support Squadron F-33 & L-20


5th Tactical Air Base , Agha Jari (Omidieh) 

51st. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-5E
52nd. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-5E
53 rd. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-5E
51Th. Search and Rescue Squadron
Support Squadron F-33


6th Tactical Air Base, Bushehr 

61st. Tactical Fighter Training Squadron (T.F.T.SQ.) F-4E
62nd. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-4E
63 rd. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) 32 F-4D
61Th. Search and Rescue Squadron
Support Squadron F-33


7th Tactical Air Base, Shiraz 

71st. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-4E
72nd. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-14
73rd. Tactical Fighter Training Squadron (T.F.T.SQ.) F-14
71Th. Tactical Transport Squadron (T.T.SQ.) C-130
72nd. Tactical Transport Squadron (T.T.SQ.) C-130
71Th. Search and Rescue Squadron
Support Squadron F-33


8th Tactical Air Base , Isfahan ( Khatami ) 

81st. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-14
82nd. Tactical Fighter Training Squadron (T.F.T.SQ.) F-14
81st. Search and Rescue Squadron
Support Squadron F-33


9th Tactical Air Base, Bandar Abbas 

91st. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-4E
92nd. Tactical Squadron (T.SQ.) P-3F Orion
91st. Search and Rescue Squadron
Support Squadron F-33


10th Tactical Air Base, Chabahar 

101st. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-5E
102nd. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-4E
103 rd. Tactical Fighter Squadron (T.F.SQ.) F-4E
101st. Search and Rescue Squadron
Support Squadron F-33*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------

















---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------

*Delivery ceremony of the first Iranian F-14*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Imperial Iranian Navy - more than 30,000 men

With 2 marine battalions
MAJOR NAVAL BASES:

Khoramshahr
Bandar Abbas (The First Fleet of Persian Gulf and the new Headquarters)
Bushehr(The Second Fleet of Persian Gulf)
Bandar Pahlavi (The North Fleet and the training base)
Hengam Island
Kharg Island
Bandar Shahpur
Chah Bahar (tri-service base-construction shelved)
Ships:

3 Destroyers:
1 ex-British BATTLE class with Secat-SAM (Artemiz)
2 ex-US SUMNER class with helicopters (all with STANDARD SSM/SAM)(Babr class)
4 frigates with MK2 Seakiller SSM and Seacat-SAM (Sam class)
4 corvettes (ex-US patrol frigates)(Bayandor class)
7 large patrol craft
5 fast patrol guided missile boats Combattante II type (Kaman class)
5 minesweepers (3 coastal, 2 inshore)
2 landing ships, logistics
2 landing ships, utility
2 logistical support ships
8 SRN-6 hovercraft
6 Wellington BH-7 hovercraft*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IIS Artemiz*





*IIS Babr*





*IIS Palang*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

* Sam Class*
*IIS Saam
IIS Zaal
IIS Rostam
IIS Faramarz
*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*4 Bayandor class
IIS Bayandor
IIS Admiral Naghdi
IIS ?
IIS ?
*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Kaman Class

IIS Tabarzin
IIS Gorz
IIS Zoubin
IIS ?
IIS ?*






*3 Minesweepers*
I*IS Shahbaz 
IIS Shahrokh
IIS Simorgh
*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*SRN-6 hovercraft*


----------



## Zabaniyah

Love their uniforms. They look real sharp


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*6 BH.7 Hovercraft*



































---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------




Zabanya said:


> Love their uniforms. They look real sharp


Are you talking about Airforce?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Imperial Iranian Navy Special Forces*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------


----------



## TOPGUN

Ghost Rider bro you have done a outstanding job on the pic's and info keep up to good work bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*The Imperial Iranian Ground Force*

*During the late 1970s the Imperial Iranian Ground Forces, was undergoing a rapid increase in strength. In 1979 it was a largely mechanized and armored force of about 285,000 troops, organized in 3 corps, with headquarters in Tehran area, in Shiraz in the south, and in Kermanshah near the Iraq border. There was even Plans for a fourth corps, to be established at the new Chah Bahar complex at the eastern end of the Persian Gulf. Major ground formations included 3 armored divisions (One more in organization in Sistan) each with six tank battalions and five mechanized infantry battalions, 3 infantry divisions, 2 Imperial Guard Divisions and 4 independent brigades (1 armored, 1 infantry, 1 airborne and 1 Special Forces) and the Army Aviation Command. These combat units, backed up by the usual complement of support units, were said to be 85 percent operational. During the mid-1970s fully 80 percent of Irans ground forces were deployed along the Iraqi border, though official sources maintained that a large portion of these could be sent anywhere in the country within twenty-four hours by means of air force transports. Troop deployment was expected to shift south during the late 1970s with the opening of the Chah Bahar facility.*

*Total (in 1979): 285,000

Reserves: 300,000


Main Unites:

16th Armored Division - Ghazvin
81th Armored Division - Kermanshah
92th Armored Division - Khuzestan
88th Armored Division - Sistan
1th Infantry Imperial Guard Division (After the revolution changed to 21th Infantry Div.)
2th Imperial Guard Division (After the revolution changed to 21th Infantry Div.)
28th Infantry Division - Kurdistan
64th Infantry Division - Rezaieh
77th Infantry Division - Khorasan
84th Infantry Brigade - Khoramabad (Division during the war with Iraq)
55th Airborne Brigade - Shiraz (Division during the war with Iraq)
23th Special forces Brigade - Nohed -Tehran (Division during the war with Iraq)
37th Armored Brigade - Shiraz
11th Artillery Unit
22th Artillery Unit
23th Artillery Unit
44th Artillery Unit
55th Artillery Unit
Hawk missiles Battalions (4 units)*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Armour
*

*Imperial Iranian Armored units were supplied with medium and light tanks of American and British origin, and about 1200 Brithish-maded Chieftain tanks were being delivered to augment the 780 in the inventory. Armored personnel carriers were from the United States and the Soviet Union and antitank missiles from the United States and France.

In 1971, Iran placed an order with Royal Ordnance (RO) of the UK for 707 modified Chieftain Mk 3 and Mk 5 MBTs, plus a quantity of armoured recovery vehicles (ARVs) and armoured vehicle-launched bridges (AVLBs) based on the Chieftain MBT chassis, all of which were delivered by early 1978. Most of these were built by RO Leeds, subsequently taken over by Vickers Defence Systems, which built all the ARVs. Iran also took delivery of 187 improved Chieftains called the FV4030/1 (a development of the Chieftain Mk 5 used by the British Army) for it's operational needs. In all, 187 of the FV4030/1, were supplied. 
In 1974, Iran ordered 125 Shir Iran 1 (FV4030/2s) and 1,225 Shir Iran 2 (FV4030/3s) MBTs for delivery from 1980 - but the order was cancelled in 1979 after the fall of the Shah and before deliveries could begin from Royal Ordnance Leeds. 
If the Shir 2 MBTs had been delivered, the Iranian Army would have had the best-protected MBT in the region because the hull and turret incorporated the advanced Chobham armour system for a high level of battlefield protection over the frontal arc. In 1979, Jordan bought 274 Shir 1 MBTs, designated the Khalid. After the Iranian Revolution the "Shir Iran 2" project was taken over by the British Army and the end result was Challenger later redesignated as Challenger 1 in service with the British Army since 1983*.


*Scorpion LT =500
M-24 LT =100
M-47, M-47M MBT =960
M-48, M-48A5 MBT =240
M-60A1 MBT =2300*


----------



## harpoon

How the mighty have fallen...


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## blackops

how time changes !!!!


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IIS Kousseh*(never delivered)


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*The commander of The Imperial Iranian Armed Forces*





---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------

*Army Aviation*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Father of The IIAF*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*The KIDD class are the most powerful multi-purpose destroyers in the fleet. The four ships of this class, originally designed for sale to the then-friendly Imperial Iranian Navy.[Currently in Taiwanese Service]
*





---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

*IIS Korosh*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*You can also see a C-130 with a Pakistani Flag painted in the back ground*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## Zabaniyah

GHOST RIDER said:


> *The commander of The Imperial Iranian Armed Forces*



The Shah certainly had a sense of style...


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Iran military would had probably been 3rd or second most powerful if shah had not been kicked out.


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

What is the green fighter jets in the last picture?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> What is the green fighter jets in the last picture?


which one are you talking about?

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

GHOST RIDER said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------
> 
> 
> which one are you talking about?



I think they are the f-14. there are 2 planes being refueled.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> I think they are the f-14. there are 2 planes being refueled.


Of course they are F-14s buddy along with USAF B707

*Col All-e-Agha*


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Long live the shah military, if it wasnt for them we would not even have a military.
i want him back 
anyway more pictures please.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------






















---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Dakota*

























---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

The F-14..Iran should make a new version of it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silko

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> Long live the shah military, if it wasnt for them we would not even have a military.
> i want him back
> anyway more pictures please.



didnt you say he wont come back and that he is in Egypt or something...


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

silko said:


> didnt you say he wont come back and that he is in Egypt or something...


The shah died, but his son lives in the usa.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> The shah died, but his son lives in the usa.



Only one is left
I also wish he some how becomes the king of Iran


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

GHOST RIDER said:


> Only one is left
> I also wish he some how becomes the king of Iran


Lets hope does not commit suicide like the rest of his family.
amen.


----------



## Zabaniyah

GHOST RIDER said:


> Only one is left
> I also wish he some how becomes the king of Iran



The Shah was a good leader and had an effective government. His problem was that he thought too much about himself. Dubbed himself as the "King of Kings". He didn't really care about many poor Iranians, and if I am not mistaken, unemployment was pretty high during the last days of the Shah. Even fresh college graduates couldn't get jobs. Even now, this is one source of discontent in some other Middle Eastern countries.

Although I'd have to admit, the Americans are being too much of a pushover regarding Iran right now. Bush declaring Iran as being one of the "Axis of Evil" at a time of a war against the Taliban was a nail to the coffin as far as US-Iran relations go. Another problem with American culture these days is that they have an extremely short attention span, they go "yaaaayy!" or "booo!" over one thing and tomorrow is another new thing. This kind of culture is not helping anyone.

Anyways, I hope both sides can get their heads out of the sand. 

And thanks Ghost Rider for posting those classy pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Zabanya said:


> The Shah was a good leader and had an effective government. His problem was that he thought too much about himself. Dubbed himself as the "King of Kings".* He didn't really care about many poor Iranians*, and if I am not mistaken, unemployment was pretty high during the last days of the Shah. Even fresh college graduates couldn't get jobs. Even now, this is one source of discontent in some other Middle Eastern countries.
> 
> Although I'd have to admit, the Americans are being too much of a pushover regarding Iran right now. Bush declaring Iran as being one of the "Axis of Evil" at a time of a war against the Taliban was a nail to the coffin as far as US-Iran relations go. Another problem with American culture these days is that they have an extremely short attention span, they go "yaaaayy!" or "booo!" over one thing and tomorrow is another new thing. This kind of culture is not helping anyone.
> 
> Anyways, I hope both sides can get their heads out of the sand.
> 
> And thanks Ghost Rider for posting those classy pics



A very big lie! My family know someone personally who was very poor ans she wrote letter to Farah saying they need money, and she used to send them money every month or so...so how can people say they did not care about the poor?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> A very big lie! My family know someone personally who was very poor ans she wrote letter to Farah saying they need money, and she used to send them money every month or so...so how can people say they did not care about the poor?



Well, you might wanna ask that to the Iranians who overthrew him. 

A nation's destiny and prosperity is not a one-man job. That's one of the reasons why dictators never last long. And sadly, this also applies to the current mullahs in power.


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## harpoon

Zabanya said:


> The Shah was a good leader and had an effective government. His problem was that he thought too much about himself. Dubbed himself as the "King of Kings". He didn't really care about many poor Iranians, and if I am not mistaken,* unemployment was pretty high during the last days of the Shah. Even fresh college graduates couldn't get jobs. *Even now, this is one source of discontent in some other Middle Eastern countries.
> 
> Although I'd have to admit, the Americans are being too much of a pushover regarding Iran right now. Bush declaring Iran as being one of the "Axis of Evil" at a time of a war against the Taliban was a nail to the coffin as far as US-Iran relations go. Another problem with American culture these days is that they have an extremely short attention span, they go "yaaaayy!" or "booo!" over one thing and tomorrow is another new thing. This kind of culture is not helping anyone.
> 
> Anyways, I hope both sides can get their heads out of the sand.
> 
> And thanks Ghost Rider for posting those classy pics



If I am not mistaken that College Graduates got that education bcs of Shah.He gave free education as he is one the pioneers who found that only an educated population can built a modern, strong state. I hope our leaders could give me that opportunity.

As for unemployment every developing nation with an active literacy program will have an unemployment problem as the economy may not be able to keep with the rate at which graduates are produced..or in otherwords demand cannot keep up with supply. But this dip will be madeup when the economy gets into top gear. This happened in India also and it also happened in Iran, but in Iran due to the lack of democracy people felt that if Shah is gone everything will be allright. I hope Iranians are right .


----------



## nomi007

what was the man cause of iranian revolution


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Golden Crown pilots with Us Navy Blue Angels*





---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IIAF F-84 with P-51 Mustang*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IIAF Personnel killed by Islamic Regime between 1979 - Present*

Killed after Revolution only from Imperial Iranian Air Force


*1-General Amir Hossein Rabiie- ( Pilot) April 9, 1979 Tehran
2-General Nader Jahanbani - ( Pilot ) March 12, 1979 Tehran
3-General Hashem Berenjian - ( Pilot ) April 14,1979 Tehran
4- Colonel Siavash Bayani ( Killed after returning back to Iran)
5- Colonel Ali Gilani (Pilot) ( Killed after returning back to Iran)
6- Colonel Bahram Ikani (Pilot) ( Killed after returning back to Iran)
7- Colonel Satar Satari ( Killed after returning back to Iran)
8- Colonel Masoud Babaii ( Pilot) ( Killed in Iran) 
9-Colonel Ahmad Moradi Talebi (August 10, 1987 Geneva- Switzerland ) 
10-Major Ghodrat Torkaman - ( Pilot ) Dec. 21, 1981 Tehran 
11- Major Mir Heydar Mokhayer ( Jan. 26, 1980 Tabriz )
12- Major Behrooz Behroozi (Pilot) ( Killed after returning back to Iran)
13- Major Bahman Partovi (Pilot) ( Killed after returning back to Iran)
14- Major Mohammad Hossein Azizian ( Killed after returning back to Iran)
15- Major Aliakbar Mohammadi ( Pilot ) Jan-16-1987 Hamburg- Germany 
16- Capt. Hamid Nemati (Pilot) ( He was kidnapped in Greece and smuggled to Iran)
17- Lt. Hatam Doakhan (Pilot)( Was killed in Kordestan) 
18- Lt. Allahverdi Hajesfandiyari ( Jan. 26, 1980 Tabriz )
19- Homafar ( Later Col. ) ...? Pedram killed in 2001 ( Killed after returning back to Iran) 
20- Sgt. Mehdi Babaei Farshbaf ( Jan. 26, 1980 Tabriz )
21- Sgt. Sirous Pazireh ( Jan. 26, 1980 Tabriz )
22- Sgt. Bahman Davoudi ( Jun. 7, 1980 Tabriz )
23- Sgt. Mansour Farzam ( Jun. 7, 1980 Tabriz )
24- Sgt. Kazem Lotfi ( Jun. 7, 1980 Tabriz )
25- Sgt. ......... Javan Mardi ( Feb. 6, 1980 Bushehr )
26- Sgt. Siawash Nourouzi ( May 16, 1980 Hamedan )
*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Mohammad Reza Pahlavi*






*Father of IIAF*
*Gen. Mohammad Khatami *






*TOP GUN*
*Gen. Ayat Mohagheghi *






*Father of AcroJet*
*Gen. Nader Jahanbani*
http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...en-nader-jahanbani-his-contribution-iiaf.html


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*During World War*






























---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Supposedly this is the first Iranian Cobra to arrive in Iran.*





*uniform badge for the Imperial Iranian Army Aviation (IIAA).*


----------



## TOPGUN

Long gone days but thx for sharing .


----------



## GHOST RIDER

TOPGUN said:


> Long gone days but thx for sharing .



Those were the good old days
You can see in every picture the personel have a proud look on there faces


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*In love with this uniform*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*At one point in the mid-1970s the IIAA deployed to Oman also a squadron of OH-58 helicopters, equipped with General Electric GAU-2B/A 7.62mm Minigun, mounted on flexible Emerson "Mini-Tat" mounting bellow the fuselage*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*rare photo of a Phantom F 4D being delivered from USA for Imperial Iran air force (IIAF), photo taken as fighter jet lands in Incirlik military airbase at Turkey for refueling, note the plane still bearing USAF marking, 1970*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Persian Uzi and IMI in Israel produced them for Iran. In early 70s.*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IMPERIAL IRANIAN AIR NAVY UNIT*
*The Imperial Iranian Navy contained an air element (named: Havadarya), composed of hovercrafts, helicopters (included an anit-submarine warfare [ASW] and minesweeping helicopter squadron), and a sizable transport battalion of transport and cargo aircrafts. The principal attack and ASW role of the IINavy was executed by its 20 SH-3D Sea Kings, supported by 6 AB212ASWs.

It also had 6 heavy-lift RH-53Ds and for patrol purposes it had Agusta built AB205As and AB206As.

The Navy transport Squadron was equipped with Dassault Falcon 20Es, Shrike Commanders, and Fokker F27-400M.

Iran had 6 P3F Orion patrol aircraft for long-range naval patrols equipped with anti-submarine detection equipment and attack armament with the capacity to protect oil shipping lanes far into the Indian Ocean, through in-flight refuelling tankers.

It seems that these aircrafs were operating by IIAF and were based

in Shiraz and Bushehr Air bases.

5 Agusta-Bell AB-205A Helicopter
14 Agusta-Bell AB-206A (JetRanger) Helicopter
6 Agusta-Bell AB-212 ASW Helicopter
12 Shikorsky SH-3D (Sea King) Helicopter
6 Shikorsky S-65A Helicopter
6 Shikorsky RH-53D (Sea Stallion) Helicopter
4 Dassault Falcon 20E V.I.P/Transport Aircraft
2 Fokker F27-400M (Troopship) Cargo/Transport Aircraft
2 Fokker F27-600M (Friendship) Cargo/Transport Aircraft
6 Rockwell Shrike Commander Transport Aircraft*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IIAF F-14 prior to delivery*
_Still carrying USAF markings_


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## longbrained

GHOST RIDER said:


>



This one is from Iran Iraq war, note the flag has changed.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

longbrained said:


> This one is from Iran Iraq war, note the flag has changed.



i cant tell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IIS Artemiz*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Hawker Audax*





---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*IIAA HH-43 Huskie*


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Babr*


----------



## Aepsilons

Wonderful thread!


----------



## Human One

Within the 1972 to 1976 timeframe, the IIAA took delivery of 70 CH-47Cs from Agusta Elicotteri Meridionali. An additional 50 were ordered later but due to the 1979 revolution, deliveries never materialised.

*Source:*

https://www.scramble.nl/orbats/iran/summary


----------



## aziqbal

the UK has 72 x Chinooks helicopters in operation as of 2018/19

back in 1979 Iran has roughly the same thats pretty unbelievable

they also had on order 300 x F16 fighters which was cancelled after revolution

and not to mention the only country to operate the F14 Tomcat with AIM-54 Phoenix missiles

would have been a mini-superpower by now if Shah was still in power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

aziqbal said:


> the UK has 72 x Chinooks helicopters in operation as of 2018/19
> 
> back in 1979 Iran has roughly the same thats pretty unbelievable
> 
> they also had on order 300 x F16 fighters which was cancelled after revolution
> 
> and not to mention the only country to operate the F14 Tomcat with AIM-54 Phoenix missiles
> 
> would have been a mini-superpower by now if Shah was still in power


And, on a friendly terms with Pak..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> And, on a friendly terms with Pak..



And probably whole Middle East and world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

aziqbal said:


> And probably whole Middle East and world


no way, the US doesn't want an independent powerful $1 trillion+ GDP Iran.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> no way, the US doesn't want an independent powerful $1 trillion+ GDP Iran.


Hence, the “two weeks” notice served via putting the Islamists and Communists inside the same crucible!!! From priests to prostitutes all are in their pay roll....


----------



## ARMalik

Iran was a significant and impressive economic and military power before the revolution. And then the Zionist sponsored and bought the so called *"Islamic Revolution"*. Look at this country now. It is economically broken. It is militarily a shadow of its former self. High unemployment, rioting. Now some Pro-Iran chaps *will jump up and down and scream and resort to name calling *that I am wrong, and that the whole F*ing world is wrong - but this is the reality.
Russian revolution of 1917 was a Zionist sponsored revolution which disposed of and killed Tsar of Russian and his family. History repeating itself - the Shah of Iran disposed of by exactly the same tactics but under the banner of religion. 
If Shah was still there, Iran would have been a *true Superpower by now*.


----------



## Human One

aziqbal said:


> the UK has 72 x Chinooks helicopters in operation as of 2018/19
> 
> back in 1979 Iran has roughly the same thats pretty unbelievable
> 
> they also had on order 300 x F16 fighters which was cancelled after revolution
> 
> and not to mention the only country to operate the F14 Tomcat with AIM-54 Phoenix missiles
> 
> would have been a mini-superpower by now if Shah was still in power



Maybe. To what extent could it project power in that situation? More than Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Human One

This IIN Falcon 20E with serial number 5-2804 visited Munich, Germany, in 1976. Since 1979 the IIN designation changed to IRINA. 

Photo: Unknown

*Source:*

https://www.scramble.nl/orbats/iran/summary


----------



## Kadir9305

Imperial Iranian Ground Force M60A1 MBT.


----------



## Kadir9305

Imperial Iranian Ground Force TNHP light tank in Tehran 1947.


----------

